# Mit WLAN Router über anderes WLAN ins gehen



## Ratzel101106 (3. Januar 2009)

*Mit WLAN Router über WLAN in anderen Router ins Netz gehen*

Hallo ich habe eine Frage zum Thema W-Lan. Ich gehe über eine Pci Steckkarte ins Wlan von einem Nachbarn. Funktioniert auch alles tip top ganz toll. So jetzt habe ich mir eine PS3 zugelegt möchte mit der ins Internet.
Kann über meinen Rechner mit der PS3 online gehen. Ps3 --> Netzerkkabel -->in den Pc --> Wlan NAchbarn.

Jetzt hab ich aber das Problem dass ich immer erst den Rechner einschalten muss damit die Ps3 mich ins Internet lässt. Der frisst aber unmengen Strom.
Kann ich das irgendwie umgehen in dem ich den Pc mit einem Router tausche?

Das mein Router auf das Wlan meines NAchbarn zugreift und ich mit einem kabel in den Router geh und dann zur Ps3?

Weiss nicht ob das möglich ist für Vorschläge bin ich dankbar.

Grüße Ratze


----------



## uuodan (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mit WLAN Router über anderes WLAN ins gehen*

Die PS3 hat doch selbst WLAN...


----------



## OctoCore (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mit WLAN Router über anderes WLAN ins gehen*

Ja, das geht.
Oder das WLAN der PS/3 nutzen, wie vom Vorschreiber vorgeschlagen.


----------



## Ratzel101106 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mit WLAN Router über anderes WLAN ins gehen*

ähm also mit der ps3 hab ich keinen Empfang. Wiegesagt es handelt sich hier um wlan welches auf der anderen Straßen seite befindet... da hat die ps3 keine chance... ich komme auch nur mit ner stärkeren antenne rein...also am pc...
hab zur verfügung einen Speedport w701v oder 500er Speedport beim nachbarn handelt es sich um einen 700er glaub ich


----------



## Falcon (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mit WLAN Router über anderes WLAN ins gehen*

Ich will hier ja nicht unbedingt direkt Behauptungen aufstellen, wollte aber nur mal sagen, dass die Nutzung von WLANs fremder ohne deren Einwilligung illegal is...

Zum eigentlichen Thema: Am besten wäre ein Access Point der im Bridge-To-Bridge oder Point-To-Bridge Modus fungiert. Allerdings erfordert das auch eine entsprechende Einrichtung am Gerät deines Nachbarn...
Alternativ gibt es WLAN Adapter die man per Ethernet anschließt nach vorheriger Konfiguration. Gepaar mit einer stärkeren Antenne sollte die dann auch an Deiner PS3 funktionieren.


----------



## Ratzel101106 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mit WLAN Router über anderes WLAN ins gehen*

W-Lan Adapter kommt an die PS3 an den Rj45 Anschluss? Oder wie soll das funktionieren? Wo gibts sowas? Andersrum diese Einstellung bekommen das auch LAien hin? Ich kenn mich da nicht so gut aus und mein Nachbar denke ich auch nicht. Kann das der Router in jedem Fall? Wo muss die Einstellung vorgenommen werden?


P.S. Ich bin natürlich nicht illegal in fremde WLANS eingedrungen. Ich zahle dafür und ich bin froh dass, die Menschen hier so hilfsbereit sind.


----------



## rebel4life (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mit WLAN Router über anderes WLAN ins gehen*

Wie wäre es mit einem Repeater für das Wlan vom Nachbarn an z.B. deinem Fenster?


----------



## Ratzel101106 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mit WLAN Router über anderes WLAN ins gehen*

was is denn ein repeater wo muss ich das anschliessen? was gibt es da für welche? KAnn mir mal einer einen link schicken oder so?


----------



## uuodan (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mit WLAN Router über anderes WLAN ins gehen*

Ein Repeater ist ein Auffrischer. Im einfachsten Sinne. Die kosten zwischen 40 und mehreren hundert Euro. Solche Geräte brauchen lediglich einen Stromanschluss, sprich 230V. Dann bindest du den Repeater in ein WLAN ein und er frischt die Signale wieder auf, damit das WLAN einen größeren Radius abdecken kann. Sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein. Du kannst aber auch deinen Speedport als Repeater nutzen. Dann kannst du auch mit der PS3 via WLAN online gehen.


----------



## Ratzel101106 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mit WLAN Router über anderes WLAN ins gehen*

hm...welcher speedport eignet sich da besser? der 5o2v oder der 701v? Und ist die Einstellung so einfach vorzunehmen? gebe ich einfach diedaten wie beim anderen Router ein oder wie geht das von statten?


----------



## Falcon (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mit WLAN Router über anderes WLAN ins gehen*

Ich würde wirklich die Methode mit einem Access Point und Point-to-Point Bridging bevorzugen.


----------

